# How do I set up a car horn and lights with a motion sensor



## Bigsteveo02 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how to make a car horn go off and lights flash when a person walks passed a motion sensor in my haunt. I am kind of new to this, so i am still learning. So if anyone can tell me what i am going to need and how to do it, that would be great. thanks


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe use a motion light unit with the female A/C plug adapters screwed into the sockets instead of lights? There are instructions for this somewhere on the web. I know you set the light unit to the "Test" setting and just plug your lights and horn into the socket adapters.


----------



## uncle (Oct 3, 2007)

Remember that a motion light unit with the female A/C plug adapters screwed into the sockets will provide 110 v AC power. If you use actual auto Headlights and Horn, you will need to convert to DC 12 volts.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

Dave and Uncle are right, plug in the motion sensor, use the screw in adapters for the light sockets to turn them into 120VAC outlets. Plug in t a 120VAC to 12VDC invertor (radio shack...about $20-$30...wire the lights and horn to the 12VDC output. Select the motion sensor to "test" and the power swith on the 12VDC to "on"...Whenever the motion detector triggers it will turn on it's light sockets thus turning on the 12VDC inverter providing power to the horn and lights.

dK


----------



## Diaval (Oct 19, 2009)

Bigsteveo02 said:


> I am trying to figure out how to make a car horn go off and lights flash when a person walks passed a motion sensor in my haunt. I am kind of new to this, so i am still learning. So if anyone can tell me what i am going to need and how to do it, that would be great. thanks


Check these guys out, 

EFX-TEK.com

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/ez-3micro.html

The EZ-3micro will definitely do what you need. You would use the PULSE time output. The nice thing about this unit is that you can set a trigger delay, a pulse or 'on' time, and an off time. The latter is important so you don't get a batch of goofy kids that want to constantly retrigger your prop. While the board may be more costly than other suggested methods, keep in mind that the guys at EFX-TEK are special effects people who have a knack for Halloween creations. They also sell the PIR motion sensor for this board as well.

It is funny that I came across this post as I been thinking about doing this as well.

Geo


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I recently posted some info on something I designed called a "windowed timer". I have six of these wired on a single board that uses motion sensors and provides as long or short an output as you want, plus a "window" during which it can't be re-triggered again. Drop me a msg if you want more info. Happy to share it.


----------

